# ISPConfig3 keine verbindung über Internet zum server



## shooter (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Schon mal danke an alle die mir beim letzten Problem geholfen haben. Leider habe ich es gestern erneut geschafft irgend etwas falsch zu machen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur rasch das Sicherheits Update installieren. 
Dabei wurden auch ein paar Abfragen gemacht. Offensichtlich habe ich mir dabei die http respektive httpd Einstellungen zerschossen. Da ich alles nach Anleitung installiert habe, habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das ganze repariere. 

Nun würde ich gerne wissen gibt es eine möglichkeit das ganze ISPConfig Update rückgängig zu machen? 
Oder kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Einstellungen korrigiere so das sie wieder funktionieren? 

E-Mail funktioniert
FTP Verbindungen können hergestellt werden
Http: www . Verbindungen funktionieren nicht, auch die ISPconfig seite kann nicht aufgerufen werden.

Ich wäre super froh wenn jemand erklärt wie ich über Putty das in Ordnung bringe.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## robotto7831a (20. Apr. 2015)

Welche Fehlermeldung wird beim Start des Webservers angezeigt?


----------



## shooter (20. Apr. 2015)

Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen

Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter zoolade.ch aufbauen.

  Die Website könnte vorübergehend nicht erreichbar sein, versuchen Sie es bitte später nochmals.
  Wenn Sie auch keine andere Website aufrufen können, überprüfen Sie bitte die Netzwerk-/Internetverbindung.
  Wenn Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk von einer Firewall oder einem Proxy geschützt wird, stellen Sie bitte sicher, dass Firefox auf das Internet zugreifen darf.


////////////
Der Server selbst zeigt keinen Fehler an. Der läuft, sonnst könnte ich mich nicht per FTP verbinden ich muss bei den Grundeinstellungen etwas verändert haben.


----------



## robotto7831a (20. Apr. 2015)

Nicht im Browser!

Wenn Du den Webserverdienst startest.


----------



## shooter (20. Apr. 2015)

Ich habe mal bisschen durch probiert.

*Entfernt wegen Hackerangriff und Spam*
Port must be specified
Action 'start' failed.
The Apache error log may have more information.
failed!


----------



## wotan2005 (20. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von shooter:


> [....] Starting web server: apache2Syntax error on line 6 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost:
> Port must be specified
> Action 'start' failed.
> The Apache error log may have more information.
> failed!


Und schon mal in die Log geschaut was dort steht?


----------



## shooter (20. Apr. 2015)

Ich glaube ich habe was Du haben wolltest.

*Entfernt wegen Hacker angriffen und Spam*


----------



## robotto7831a (20. Apr. 2015)

Ersetze mal  :yes  durch :8080


----------



## shooter (20. Apr. 2015)

mache ich wenn du mir sagst wie. bitte
sorry, ich brauch das viel zu wenig und kenne die befehle nicht.


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2015)

z.B.:

nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.vhost


----------



## shooter (20. Apr. 2015)

*Entfernt wegen Hacker angriffen*


----------



## shooter (20. Apr. 2015)

Ich habe eine Backup Datei, wie installiere ich die?
*Entfernt wegen Hacker Angriffen*


Kann ich das mit "apt-get install" machen?


----------



## wotan2005 (20. Apr. 2015)

Du SOLLTEST jemanden, wie zum Beispiel http://www.mesos.de, beauftragen, sich um deinen Server dauerhaft zu kümmern!  Das ist ein echt gut gemeinter Rat!


----------



## nowayback (20. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> Du SOLLTEST jemanden, wie zum Beispiel http://www.mesos.de, beauftragen, sich um deinen Server dauerhaft zu kümmern!  Das ist ein echt gut gemeinter Rat!


Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber das sieht mir stark nach Eigenwerbung aus und vertrauenswürdig finde ich die Seite persönlich jetzt auch nicht.

Wenn jemand kostenpflichtige Hilfe benötigt, verweise ich hier im Forum oder den hier bekommenen PNs immer an Till. Ich denke das ist fair auch wenn es für viele keine Rolle spielt. Das hier jemand Hilfe dringend nötig hat, sieht ein Blinder. Daher halte ich mich aus den Threads künftig raus und verweise wie immer an: http://support.projektfarm.com/


----------



## F4RR3LL (21. Apr. 2015)

Hab den Beitrag hier zu spät gesehen. Hatte auch per PM kostenpflichtige Hilfe angeboten.
Doch da nwb eh an Till verwiesen hat, schließe ich mich dem an. 

Auf jeden Fall kommst Du so wohl nicht weiter shooter, da fehlt einfach zu viel Grundlagenwissen. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## wotan2005 (21. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber das sieht mir stark nach Eigenwerbung aus und vertrauenswürdig finde ich die Seite persönlich jetzt auch nicht.


Hier kannst du @Till fragen, das das keine Eigenwerbung ist, den @Till weiß wer ich bin. Und auch ich selber hatte schon @Till in Anspruch genommen, nur dies geht weit über das hinaus was @Till an Support leistet.


----------



## Till (21. Apr. 2015)

@nowayback @F4RR3LL: Danke!
@wotan2005: Ich biete so fast jeden Support rund um ISPConfig an, von einer einfachen Installation bis zum kompletten server management, da sind Systeme mit einer Webseite dabei und auch große Cluster mit 17 tausend Konten. Es iat aber so dass ich das nur als kostenpflichtigen Support mache denn damit finanziere ich die zeit in der ich ISPConfig weiter entwickle.
@shooter: Ich schreibe Dir gleich per PM.


----------



## shooter (21. Apr. 2015)

Vorerst mal danke an alle die geholfen haben, genutzt hats leider nix, was kein wunder ist bei einem Servertechnischen Tiefflieger wie mir. 

Ich werds jetzt mal Till überlassen und hoffe er nimmt mich nicht noch mehr auseinander, weil der Server wohl einiges an Verbesserungspotential haben dürfte.

An die anderen sorry, vielleicht wäre es besser jemandem den Serversupport zu überlassen.
Was ihr aber wissen solltet ich bin arbeitslos und werde wegen meiner Geschäftsideen vom Staat nicht finanziert.


----------



## wotan2005 (21. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von shooter:


> Vorerst mal danke an alle die geholfen haben, genutzt hats leider nix, was kein wunder ist bei einem Servertechnischen Tiefflieger wie mir.


Wir haben alle klein angefangen, das Wissen der Serveradministration ist uns nicht in den Schoß gefallen


Zitat von shooter:


> Was ihr aber wissen solltet ich bin arbeitslos und werde wegen meiner Geschäftsideen vom Staat nicht finanziert.


 Gerade dann solltest du dir darüber Gedanken machen, wenn es den für deine Geschäftsidee als Grundlage dienen soll. Hier wünsche ich dir wirklich vom Herzen viel Erfolg mit.


----------



## F4RR3LL (22. Apr. 2015)

Zitat von shooter:


> Vorerst mal danke an alle die geholfen haben, genutzt hats leider nix, was kein wunder ist bei einem Servertechnischen Tiefflieger wie mir.


Oh dann hätte ich mir wohl grad die PM sparen können in der ich dir erklärt habe wie Du step by step das Backup wieder einspielst. 
Nächstes mal lese ich erst hier und setz mich dann hin und schreibe 

Gruß Sven


----------



## shooter (25. Apr. 2015)

lol das ging mir aber genau so! 
Ich habe dir geschrieben und dann erst heir gesehen das du mich an Till weiter verwiesen hast.
Tschuldigung


----------



## F4RR3LL (25. Apr. 2015)

Alles gut


----------

